# Yard sales and such at church



## Jody Hawk (Oct 25, 2005)

Wanted to get y'all thought on this. I know many churches do it but I don't think that it is right. The Bible says:

John 2 verse 13-16
And the Jews passover was at hand, and Jesus went up to Jerusalem.
And found in the temple those that sold oxen and sheep and doves, and the changers of money sitting:
And when he made a scourge (whip) of the small cords, he drove them out of the temple, and the sheep, and the oxen; and poured out the changer's money, and overthrew the tables;
And said unto them that sold doves, "Take these things hence; make not my Father's house an house of merchandise".

I know the pastor at the church that I grew up in will not allow it.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Oct 25, 2005)

We don't have yard sales and such. A church should take care of it's expenses and not have to take money from people outside of the church.Alot of churches up here have different fund raisers but we don't.If you have to go outside the church in order to afford something chances are you don't need it.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 26, 2005)

I know a church in Habersham Co. that has a cell phone tower right behind it! It just don't look right.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 26, 2005)

No fund raisers at church Im the same way I dont beleive in it either.


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 26, 2005)

*I don't see a problem with it...*

Jesus did what he did because the church spoken of was being used as a place of business,like a mini-mall or something.For profit.....

When members(who may or may not have the money)donate their stuff to a church fundraiser for a yard sale,it is not to line the preachers pockets or make a profit.Generally it is done for a building fund,mission trip,or to sponsor a youth trip,something of that nature......

It's a way for people that may not have the financial resources to pitch in.........


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 26, 2005)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> Jesus did what he did because the church spoken of was being used as a place of business,like a mini-mall or something.For profit.....
> 
> When members(who may or may not have the money)donate their stuff to a church fundraiser for a yard sale,it is not to line the preachers pockets or make a profit.Generally it is done for a building fund,mission trip,or to sponsor a youth trip,something of that nature......
> 
> It's a way for people that may not have the financial resources to pitch in.........


As long as its not at the church it sets a little better with me and I have attended fundraisers for all different churches just not at a church.

And like Ive always said it really doesnt matter how I feel about something its all about what you can do and God be pleased.


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 26, 2005)

*exactly*



			
				Branchminnow said:
			
		

> And like Ive always said it really doesnt matter how I feel about something its all about what you can do and God be pleased.



That'll preach


----------



## raghorn (Oct 27, 2005)

Our church has yardsales to raise funds for foreign missions, and truthfully I never gave any thought to it being wrong Biblically.I think the good we do outweighs the bad.A lot of chuches have benefits for people that are down on their luck and I don't see a difference.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 27, 2005)

It may be right in our eyes but how will God view this? Certainly Jesus was very upset over it to drive them out of the temple with a whip and over turn the tables. I have always believed that the church should be supported by tithes and offerings.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Oct 27, 2005)

That's how I see it Jody. But as Branch said I see a difference off church property.


----------



## Woodsong (Oct 27, 2005)

God deals with the intent behind our actions...the same action can be both good or bad, depending on our intent and the heart behind it.  The intent of the money changers in the Bible, I believe, was very different than the intent of an occassional church yard sale.  Thus, by intent, i do not think a church yard sale or other type of fundraiser to raise money for doing God's work is wrong in any way whatsoever.


----------



## leroy (Oct 27, 2005)

Our Church has a all day Fall Festival fund raiser every year this year it is Nov. 12. We start by selling breakfast plates plus an all day yard sale. That afternoon we have a chicken-q and then that night an auction. All items in the yard sale and auction are donated by Church members and any left over items are donated to charity. We have used it for our youth group, building fund, etc. There are alot of Churches in our area that have fund raisers through the year. This is the first time I have ever heard of anyone calling it wrong. I'll have to agree with Woodsong.


----------



## leroy (Oct 28, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> We don't have yard sales and such. A church should take care of it's expenses and not have to take money from people outside of the church.Alot of churches up here have different fund raisers but we don't.If you have to go outside the church in order to afford something chances are you don't need it.



Do you believe in a Church borrowing money from a bank? Its bad to say at our Church you can beg for money all you want for a major need of the Church and it will take forever to get the money. Borrow it and they will give and pay it off in a 1/4 of the time!


----------



## CAL (Oct 29, 2005)

I see no problem as long as it stays in the parking lot and not in the church building.A good yard sale could be God's way or means to provide much needed money.


----------



## Duff (Oct 29, 2005)

Our church does not do fund raisers of any kind, but I feel personally that there is nothing wrong with it. I sure don't think God would be unhappy for a church to raise money to help out someone down on their luck, a family in need,..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Oct 29, 2005)

leroy said:
			
		

> Do you believe in a Church borrowing money from a bank? Its bad to say at our Church you can beg for money all you want for a major need of the Church and it will take forever to get the money. Borrow it and they will give and pay it off in a 1/4 of the time!


I didn't mean to sound like a fanatic and if I did I apologize. If a church is going to built a new santuary not many churches can take up an offering of $200.000+ and a loan would be the logical way to go but you are paying the money back. As for helping people in need several times we have had a deacon's meeting between Sunday School & Preaching concerning love offerings and the deacons were the only people that knew what we were going to bring before the church for a vote and the offering was several thousands more than usual, plenty to cover the love offerings and some left over to go into the treasury. Most people at our church tithe and that will fil most need.  We aren't that big of a church 150-200 people. We don't do fundraisers but I don't condem others that do. A friend of mine pastors a church that has a wildlife supper once a year and you wouldn't believe the spread ...I always go. If it was at the church I wouldn't participate but they have it at the bank community blg.


----------



## leroy (Oct 29, 2005)

CAL said:
			
		

> I see no problem as long as it stays in the parking lot and not in the church building.A good yard sale could be God's way or means to provide much needed money.




We have ours in our gymnasium or as some Churches call them Family Life Center.


----------



## Snakeman (Oct 30, 2005)

What do you consider to be the "church"?  Would it be the actual sanctuary? Or do you include the social hall/family life center?

The small church that I attend has several fund raisers a year.  They are conducted in the social hall, not the sanctuary.  Since they are for the benefit of the church, I see nothing wrong with it.  I (and a lot of other people) believe that the intent of bible verses quoted has to do with using the church for business purposes.

Does your church charge for weddings/receptions?

The Snakeman


----------

